# Will Oculus Rift destroy Movie Theatre stocks?



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Movie theatre stocks (like Cineplex Odeon) have being doing really well lately. I suspect part of this is due to 3D videos. People go to theatres to see them because home 3D is still pretty crappy. Also, 3D is much more difficult to pirate. 

When the Oculus Rift comes out, home 3D will be possible (and far better) than theatre 3D. 360 degree, 3-D movies will come out. I don't think the theatres will be able to compete with this. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

no, I would say despite 3D. 3D movies are used to make things more difficult to pirate and in my experience offer little (and detract) from the movie experience.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't think it will make a difference. People don't want to sit at home all the time with a funny headset on. They want to go out with friends. The movie theatre is a destination and a social pastime.

Also, not all types of movies would even benefit much from this technology. The majority of films are just as enjoyable in 2D.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

^+1 

Going to the movies is a social activity, whereas Oculus is an inherently isolating technology. I think more likely is that the new technology will give rise to new forms of media, and that new media will only partially displace existing forms. Video didn't kill the radio star.

I think Oculus will have more application to gaming. I suppose there might be some form of movie analogue with dynamic POV, but that seems difficult to do. I think audiences will still prefer guided POV.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Oculus + Omni will revolutionalize gaming and bring focus back on PC based gaming... Will people be willing to spend 2000 on the full system? that remains to be seen.

I think it can revolutionalize the fitness industry and create a new type of jocks. As you need to be both fit and a nerd to win.

I do not think it will replace movies. You go to movies to be with other fans and friends. 

I will buy the s*** out of oculus stock if they were public. In fact I am actively trying to find where I can buy as an accredited investor.


----------



## Dom (Nov 29, 2013)

Going to the movies will always be an affordable, fun, social activity
Especially for young people

Watching movies at home is never the same... 
Kinda like how popcorn at home never is as good as the stuff at the movies :smile:


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Dom said:


> Kinda like how popcorn at home never is as good as the stuff at the movies :smile:


I make homemade kettle corn. It's better than the movies.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

No but companies like HBO and AMC might. The quality of TV is phenomenal now. Almost like movies. And they make them episodes like so if you want a sequel, there is another episode coming next week. And the costs to distribute on TV are a fraction what big movies are. A night out at the movies is $40 bucks for a couple. I can get netflix for a year for that.

The "group" experience is quickly giving way to the private on demand at home experience and convenience. Personally I don't go to a movie to be with other people. They annoy me. Plus I hate 3D too. I would rather watch in my own home on my terms.


----------

